
Chaos (Seeing magnetic domains) - DanBC
http://www.viewsfromscience.com/documents/webpages/chaos_p7.html
======
DanBC
([http://www.almasiconsulting.com/bubbles/](http://www.almasiconsulting.com/bubbles/))

([http://www.decadecounter.com/vta/tubepage.php?item=30](http://www.decadecounter.com/vta/tubepage.php?item=30))

([http://www.decodesystems.com/tib0203.html](http://www.decodesystems.com/tib0203.html))

